# good price on glock 17



## tmayn14 (Aug 5, 2008)

i've already purchased it but would like some feedback. i bought a barely used, no visible wear glock 17 w/ night sights and 2 17 round mags for 499.99. good deal?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, consider the night sights worth $90 give or take and possible installation charge. I can get a brand new G17, stock sights, and two hi-cap mags in the box for $459 + tax (9%). You came out alright. I wouldn't say a steal, but an overall good buy for you. Welcome to the Glock club!


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

good deal


----------



## GSRevs (Oct 9, 2008)

Sounds like a mighty fine deal to me. Although I'm partial to the Glock 19


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

nothing ground breaking but u didnt get ripped off good price


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Not to make you feel bad but it really was not a good deal. I purchased a used Glock 17 a few years ago for $400. It was like new and considering that Glock night sights can be purchased and installed for around $50, I think $499 sounds high. Of course it depends on what part of the country you are in.

Nevertheless, what really matters is that you are happy with the gun.


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

I think you did pretty well on this purchase, I am very happy with my Glock 17.


----------

